# DIY Aquatic Hobby Workshops.



## vinjo

I'm just wondering if people would be interested in DIY workshops. I'm thinking of organizing some events for the GTAA.

E.g. You have an old tank sitting around that needs resealing, or you want to save some money so you buy a leaky aquarium on Kijiji/Craigs. You sign up to the "Tank Sealing" workshop and bring your aquarium. You get hands on experience with people who know what they're doing and you learn a new skill.

Workshop ideas that I've had include:

- DIY drilling
- DIY sumps
- DIY tank sealing.
- DIY L.E.D's/Lunar Lights.
- DIY Monster Aquariums.
- DIY Reef setups
- DIY Marine Plumbing
- DIY plant cloning 
- DIY Coral Frag Propagation
- DIY Wooden Stands

etc...

Have you ever wanted to DIY something but didn't? Do you want someone to show you the how to's and someone with actual experience show you the way so that you can be comfortable with Doing It Yourself?


----------



## dl88dl

Would love to see a DIY Monster Aquarium.


----------



## fish_luva

Heh Vinjo,,, that would be way to awesome....I would love to sign up for all of these, of course depending on venue and so forth.... All of those topics interest me and i'm going to be doing all eventually...

Let me know more details as more people chime in....

sheldon


----------



## vinjo

If the mods want to sticky this thread to the other general forums so it could get more coverage it would help people find out about this and allow me to see how much interest there is for this sort of thing.

Probably just keep it around for a few days so I can see poll numbers and get a better understanding.

I'll also do a little bit of social media polling on Facebook and some other websites.

After I do an analysis of the level of interest I'll start on organzing the different workshops and proceed with a more structured plan.


----------



## Jackson

This is a great idea


----------



## Byronicle

awesome idea

+10000


----------



## 5318008

DIY plant cloning


----------



## lybrian1

coral Frag propagation


----------



## chakc888

This is a great idea


----------



## Chris S

ok, stickied.


----------



## Byronicle

lol I wonder who put "no" and why


----------



## gucci17

Byronicle said:


> lol I wonder who put "no" and why


I did because I don't want to share my secrets!!! MUAahahahah! 

j/k

lol...maybe it was a mistake?


----------



## Byronicle

gucci17 said:


> I did because I don't want to share my secrets!!! MUAahahahah!
> 
> j/k
> 
> lol...maybe it was a mistake?


haha now i wish i said no just for the hell of it


----------



## vinjo

Feel free to post your ideas down. I'll start writing the different DIY projects and compile a list.


----------



## AlgaeBeater

I'd be really interested in any of the ones you suggest. But, especially...
- DIY drilling
- DIY sumps
- DIY tank sealing

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## fury165

Plumbing workshop would be cool, and one on fragging differenrt types of coral would also be interesting to me


----------



## vinjo

Ok so I've slightly updated the list of DIY idea's. I think that they're the ones that people have the most interest. If anyone has any other suggestions I'll include them.

I'll slowly start planning out the workshops, and update my progress here as time goes by.

I'm thinking the soonest time will be in the late spring/summer time. Good weather.


----------



## Chris S

I have to ask, why not do these in conjunction with one, or various, of the already existing aquarium clubs?


----------



## fish_luva

Chris, I love that idea,,, the clubs are always looking for guest speakers and if that can be tied into the clubs like DRAS it would bring in a ton of people and thus the location is already supplied and no need to try and find a location for everyone......

Great idea!!!


----------



## vinjo

Yup I was hopping to contact a few clubs.

I've recently learned of one club that holds one or two DIY workshops each year (MAST). 

I'm slowly going through everything and figuring out how to go about this.

Working on setting up a DIY workshop will be an ongoing project for me.


----------



## vaporize

MAST has a coral fragging & propagation workship every year in Feb, I think they have a DIY marine fish food & DIY phytoplankton culturing in May, every other year they also have tank drilling and also acrylic building workshop. 

There's also a small-fee paying presentation from Charles Delbeek (Author of Reef Aquarium Vol1,2,3) coming up on Apr 9th Sat to talk about building large public aquarium. 

Back to the original topic, I would like to see a Monster Tank Workshop  and/or plumbing


----------



## dp12345

diy co2 paintball style
thanks 
dp


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Love the idea. Voted for the DIY. I'm interested in all fields but more the LED area in AC as I've a small background in them. 

Just an add on suggestion. If you know people or can talk to local managers at Home Hardware/Home Depot/RONA/Building Box (they still around??)/etc for discounts to help with the DIY club building materials. Both parties win there. Store gets business and DIY'ers lower prices.


----------



## bigfishy

dl88dl said:


> Would love to see a DIY Monster Aquarium.


x2

I want to know how to build an in wall aquarium!


----------



## Tigercga

to build a wood stand.


----------



## 50seven

Tigercga said:


> to build a wood stand.


to the OP: PM me if you need any help in teaching a DIY workshop on this.


----------



## itsmesiva

*wonderful idea*

Its a great idea lot of us will learn things out of it.


----------



## JohnyBGood

What about a forum field trip???

I would have loved to have had you pros in my ear when I made the tour of 7-8 fish stores, today. Some stuff was mislabeled and I could have used a few IDs (AquaPets has a No Cameras sign, outside), a few tips on water/size/food requirements and a few comments on posted prices. I was a little lost and didn't buy a thing, although the three LARGE and ACTIVE Black Ghost Knife fish (under standard lighting, not moon lights) at Lucky's almost had me not caring about their $59 price tag. I would have gladly paid a small premium for the friendliness feature, but in the end I cheaped out not knowing if I was getting a fair price. The best prices I saw were 3 Clown Loaches for $10 at Dragon King (I would have considered a species tank if they hadn't just sold out) and 8 minnows for $1 at AquaPets...that's cheaper than Pet Smart and even cheaper if you buy larger quantities.


----------



## vinjo

Small update. I haven't forgotten about this. Still working on it. 

All in due time.

Cheers!


----------



## vinjo

A possible big mega update on this. I will know Thursday hopefully. 

If a moderator/admin can message me, as I'll need some help with something.


----------



## loonie

I feel location is important. MAST is a great club to hold such DIY project.
I am interested in LED set up, wiring etc.
As for DRAS, hold one for people in that area since its far north, thats my suggestion.


----------



## fish_luva

It's going to be tough to accomodate everyone in all different areas. Just for clarification, DRAS is Held in whitby and that is EAST of toronto about 35 minutes... 

We do have over 50 or more people show up at meetings in a large hall.. hmmm did i just try and sell the DRAS location for some of these DIY's..... 



loonie said:


> I feel location is important. MAST is a great club to hold such DIY project.
> I am interested in LED set up, wiring etc.
> As for DRAS, hold one for people in that area since its far north, thats my suggestion.


----------



## vinjo

Well, how does holding this at the Toronto Zoo sound? Potentially with some experts in the field attending.

The zoo is a great location, easily accessible, lots of space, and plenty of parking. You could almost make it a whole trip for the family.

Sounds cool huh.

I'm working on this, so just give me some more time and I'll see what I can come up with.  

Its taken some time, but the wait might just well be worth it.


----------



## vinjo

Ok I met with some zoo officials today and gave in my proposal for the workshop idea.

They seemed to like it. I'll know more in the next week or two. I meet again next week.


----------



## AlgaeBeater

vinjo said:


> The zoo is a great location, easily accessible, lots of space, and plenty of parking. You could almost make it a whole trip for the family.


I like the zoo idea! I'll go. And, the parking is free there until March.


----------



## KaylaBot

So for all of these ideas  Can never stop learning!


----------



## Mlevi

Any traction on this venture?



Al.


----------



## vinjo

Unfortunately no. 

I made some headway but in the end I couldn't organize it by myself, I got too busy with my work load.

Sorry, someone else will have to take up the reins.


----------

